

Google: DoubleClick Employees Must Re-Apply For Their Own Jobs - kevr
http://startupearth.com/2008/03/17/google-doubleclick-employees-must-re-apply-for-their-own-jobs/

======
kkshin
I think all companies should do the same in any acquisition, and especially in
ones such as this where you are basically buying the user base and not
necessarily the technology/people.

~~~
Prrometheus
Yes, but Google should be careful not to alienate the people that end up
staying. It is necessary for the success of their company that they maintain
the Google culture, but the danger is that they seem like a callous giant
company who doesn't care about the new people.

------
samwise
good move. This is what i would want to hear if i was a Google investor.

Cut The Fat.

~~~
fiaz
Your inappropriate use of the word "here" for "hear" I can tolerate. But your
referral to human beings as "fat" that are easily "cut" is inexcusable.

Please keep this in mind as there are many people in the near future that are
going to be losing their jobs as the US economy spins out of control (which I
hope it doesn't).

~~~
samwise
So,i would assume that you would rather have us assigning superficial jobs to
employees just to give the impression of a healthy economy.

It's that kinda of think that i believe will render America unable to compete
globally and ultimately will do more harm than our temporary slump.

also, it's really lame to down mod someone, just because you don't agree with
them.

~~~
fiaz
Don't confuse what I said. I'm merely objecting to the inappropriateness of
referring to human beings as "fat".

My second statement in the above comment was to get you to realize that real
people are going to be facing tough times and that they are going to suffer in
a VERY real way. Lightly referring to others as "fat" is unnecessary; it's a
matter of politeness to those individuals.

Btw, I agree with what you are suggesting overall. I just don't agree with the
way it is expressed. Perhaps this discussion has no place here, and for that I
apologize to all.

~~~
tom_rath
People aren't "the fat", redundant jobs are.

Jobs aren't people.

~~~
kevr
I understand your point (and the points above) but it's those 'redundant jobs'
that built the company into a viable purchase for Google. How can they value
it at $3.1Bn then ditch the very machine that created that value?

~~~
tom_rath
It's the removal of redundancies which can make a merger greater than the sum
of its parts. Why should Google maintain a separate set of HR, sales and
administration departments when it already has those in place?

------
1gor
>...For Their Own Jobs

I'm afraid they are not their _own_.

------
bluelu
Wild wild west. Works only in the US though :-).

~~~
hollerith
Which is a big reason why US GDP per capita is 25% higher than any other
country with a sizable population.

------
sabat
"They're called 'Effeciency Experts' but you're really interviewing for your
own job!"

"So ... what would you say ... ya DO here?"

"I already told you! I deal with the goddamned customers so the programmers
don't have to! I have people skills! What's the matter with you people?!"

